# what are the things you JUST noticed about acnl?



## Rasha (Dec 7, 2014)

did you notice/learn anything new to you in acnl for the first time even though you've been playing the game for quite a while now? things like minor changes from older games or things that happen rarely or things you always see but didn't notice until now?

here's mine:
-------------
- I JUST noticed that Marshal is the only squirrel that doesn't have a nose
- I've always thought that Phil was a lazy villager, he's actually a smug
- yesterday, I noticed that Whitney is NOT white! if you look closely only her jaw is white!
- after 2 weeks of playing acnl, I tried pushing a villager around (Wolfgang) without knowing they actually react to it XP
-  I learned that you can have a high friendship with a villager without sending them letters, and if you happen to ignore them they will send you a letter telling you to cut it!


it's amazing how you can learn new things from the game even after years, this makes it so awesome I guess


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Dec 7, 2014)

A lot of those things I didn't know o u o I knew that Phil was a smug, though. //u v u

I find it hard to believe that Cookie is a peppy villager, not a normal villager.


----------



## ElysiaCrossing (Dec 7, 2014)

I love finding little things about a game, it tends to make playing it a bit more enjoyable! ^.^


----------



## Camillion (Dec 7, 2014)

That Pate is peppy, not normal. She so looks normal, not peppy :U


----------



## Nashiro (Dec 8, 2014)

People confuse Papi often as a girl but Papi is a guy... I mean papi??? Papi is father in spanish?? and is a lazy type???


----------



## Laudine (Dec 8, 2014)

I just noticed that if you stand under regal wall lamp and press A, your character will jump and try to reach the lamp...
Not sure if it's an exclusive animation for regal wall lamp or for all wall items, but I accidentally did it when visiting Felicity's house and it made me more excited than I should be hahah.


----------



## NewLeaf13 (Dec 8, 2014)

I recently started knowing the dialogue sucks. -_-


----------



## al-tirah (Dec 8, 2014)

I just noticed that the train station's roof color matches the color of the skirting inside the station.


----------



## wintersoldier (Dec 8, 2014)

i realized a little while ago you didn't have to hold down the a button when catching a fish. >_>


----------



## cielyca (Dec 8, 2014)

I learned that if you trip while holding a balloon you lose it


----------



## Wildroses (Dec 8, 2014)

I learnt that if you press A repeatedly while standing in front of a piano you will play an actual tune, and if there is a villager around they will applaud when you stop repeatedly pressing A.


----------



## Zady (Dec 8, 2014)

wintersoldier said:


> i realized a little while ago you didn't have to hold down the a button when catching a fish. >_>



this, lol i felt so dumb when i realized this

also, you can catch snowflakes
you can tiptoe while you try to catch a bug, my little brother taught me this
pete will tell you to make a player check their mail if their mailbox is too full
seahorses sell for like 1000 bells, i thought they would sell for like a 100
people can have different main street layouts


----------



## lazuli (Dec 8, 2014)

cielyca said:


> I learned that if you trip while holding a balloon you lose it



did you learn that the hard way
_did you_

=

i just noticed that no matter how much you rotate the table its on, the harvest ingredients (like sugar and flour) wont rotate. neither will take-out coffee.


----------



## biker (Dec 8, 2014)

I always thought Skye was male...... (...)


----------



## Pietro:)100 (Dec 9, 2014)

I learnt that while wearing a wetsuit in your town you can jump off a cliff if there's sea underneath


----------



## cielyca (Dec 9, 2014)

computertrash said:


> did you learn that the hard way
> _did you_
> 
> =
> ...



I did learn that the hard way. I lost a heart balloon given to me by a friend  He gave me another one though. Haha


----------



## Rasha (Dec 9, 2014)

-recently I learned that when catching a fish you only press a once the fish grabs the bait and not keep tapping a like always did XP
- I wear the wetsuit a lot and once I wanted to dig something that was at the tip of the cliff and when I clicked y my character jumped in to the water, I was shocked 0.0
- yesterday I learned that Katt, Hazel, Diva are uchi and Rhonda is normal, I always thought that Katt was a peppey and the others being snooty. it's funny because I had Rhonda for the LONGEST time I just knew XP


----------



## Caffeine Coffee (Dec 9, 2014)

That Baabara has a snout?


----------



## Hypno KK (Dec 9, 2014)

Wildroses said:


> I learnt that if you press A repeatedly while standing in front of a piano you will play an actual tune, and if there is a villager around they will applaud when you stop repeatedly pressing A.



This is one of the things I like best about visiting some villagers! You can do that with other musical instruments too, like drums and guitars.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Zady said:


> people can have different main street layouts



I had no idea about this until right now.


----------



## jax1234 (Dec 9, 2014)

I just noticed that when you go into Able sisters and see what she is making at the sewing machine, it will change each time you go in and out of the shop.  Cute!!!


----------



## fashions (Dec 9, 2014)

I just realised how strange it is that Reese can tell if a Redd painting is fake.

Like, Blathers probably went to the University of Bird McBirdford and Reese probably didn't go to university, set up a re-tail to help Cyrus support their 3 kids and can still tell if the Mona Lisa's a fake. (lol that's just my headcannon)

But yea, I know for the purposes of the game she has to be able to tell, because fake art is worthless and has to be trashed.


----------



## rosewood22 (Dec 9, 2014)

This is actually embarassing, I've had the game since the day after it was released and only 2 weeks ago after someone said "triangle grass" that I realised there are different types of grass.


----------



## Jarrad (Dec 9, 2014)

Laudine said:


> I just noticed that if you stand under regal wall lamp and press A, your character will jump and try to reach the lamp...
> Not sure if it's an exclusive animation for regal wall lamp or for all wall items, but I accidentally did it when visiting Felicity's house and it made me more excited than I should be hahah.



That happens for all wall items which have an on/off feature.


----------



## lazuli (Dec 9, 2014)

ive known this since forever but theres different sounds for running/walking on grass, snow, sand, and dirt. not paths because that is ridiculous.


----------



## Bassy (Dec 9, 2014)

I didn't notice this just now, but a little while ago:

When you give villagers the perfect version of their request they will ALWAYS give you something you haven't catalogued yet. This however only goes for fruit requests, fish requests (only general 'fish' or high tier fish requests), furniture requests (matching their house), bug requests (general 'bug?' or high tier bug requests). Also goes for petitions and visits to your house where you show them all the rooms. 

So if they ask for a shark and you give them the black/white one, you'll get a not-yet catalogued item. If they ask for a Black bass and you return it you just get a random item.

Using MoriDB paid off for me.  Did anyone else know this already? No idea if it's common knowledge!


----------



## Pietro:)100 (Dec 9, 2014)

You can pop balloon present thingys near a cliff with a shovel I don't need to bother with a slingshot


----------



## Rasha (Dec 9, 2014)

Pietro:)100 said:


> You can pop balloon present thingys near a cliff with a shovel I don't need to bother with a slingshot



I actually tried this when I didn't have the slingshot but for some reason it didn't work for me :/

anyway, today I learned that Willow who was once in my town is Snooty, I thought she was a Normal villager XP


----------



## Ettienne (Dec 9, 2014)

When you trip, your face "dents" whatever surface you're walking on. Especially cute on sand/mud.


----------



## snapdragon (Dec 9, 2014)

cielyca said:


> I learned that if you trip while holding a balloon you lose it



OMG this is so sad! Note to self-never run with my balloon!!!!! ;_;


----------



## pumpkinpudding (Dec 9, 2014)

Bassy said:


> I didn't notice this just now, but a little while ago:
> 
> When you give villagers the perfect version of their request they will ALWAYS give you something you haven't catalogued yet. This however only goes for fruit requests, fish requests (only general 'fish' or high tier fish requests), furniture requests (matching their house), bug requests (general 'bug?' or high tier bug requests). Also goes for petitions and visits to your house where you show them all the rooms.
> 
> ...



I had no idea about this, I always wondered if when a villager asked for fruit if you would get something rarer as a reward if you gave them a basket of fruit/perfect fruit.

A few of things I've only noticed:
-Dotty's eyes go red when she's shocked.
-Flowers get brighter (not just the sparkles) after you water them.
-Chopping down the non-palm trees on the island makes catching rare beetles easier.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 9, 2014)

it's great to see that this thread can be useful in providing some info about the game that many people didn't know or missed, I've learned a lot reading your comments guys :3


----------



## Sugapuff (Dec 9, 2014)

This wont actually help gameplay but i noticed that behind the barrier in the train station is a fire extinguisher and if you end a multiplayer session your mayor waves the train off in the station too, thats all i can think of for now


----------



## Akina (Dec 9, 2014)

If you trip while holding a cup of coffee, it will spill on the ground and leave stains. They will, however, disappear within few seconds.


----------



## melissacrossing (Dec 9, 2014)

I just found out that Dotty is a peppy villager, and not a normal one.


----------



## Leela (Dec 9, 2014)

I know that Robin is a girl now, but for a while I thought she was a boy. Whoops. I don't know how it took me so long to realise XD


----------



## Sugapuff (Dec 10, 2014)

Leela said:


> I know that Robin is a girl now, but for a while I thought she was a boy. Whoops. I don't know how it took me so long to realise XD



Someone told me that the colour their name comes up in dialogue tells you if they are a boy or girl. Blue for boy,pink for girl


----------



## lazuli (Dec 10, 2014)

Sugapuff said:


> Someone told me that the colour their name comes up in dialogue tells you if they are a boy or girl. Blue for boy,pink for girl



this is sad but true

=

if you have a certain villager in your town and you go to a DA who has the same villager, theyll be like WHOA HEY WHATS UP
at least, for me they did that (fang)


----------



## CainWolf (Dec 10, 2014)

I recently learned that going down any ramp-like area (like the slopes down to the beach area or even just the slight ledge of Kapp's dock) then it makes your character run fast enough to trample any flowers at the bottom even if you don't press 'B' to run.


----------



## Zedark (Dec 10, 2014)

I've recently learned that if a villager talks about moving and you tell them to leave they don't always leave and sometimes stay to "try and win you over"


----------



## Hypno KK (Dec 10, 2014)

I've noticed that villagers can (seemingly) hold items of their own. Mine have given me things I've given them using my mayor or the other characters.

- - - Post Merge - - -



computertrash said:


> if you have a certain villager in your town and you go to a DA who has the same villager, theyll be like WHOA HEY WHATS UP
> at least, for me they did that (fang)



I've noticed this too, and I think it's a cool touch.


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 10, 2014)

That the ground sound effects change whatever season you're in.

I noticed that when the game turned Fall.


----------



## Bulbashoe (Dec 10, 2014)

I just noticed that when you trip while it's raining, there's a splat sound. Also that hybrid flowers sell for way more than I thought that they would(I've been selling them to people for around 1k each, whoops).


----------



## Jamborenium (Dec 10, 2014)

I noticed that most of the villager species match those in the Chinese zodiac. Minus the snake and I guess Dragon but I kinda see alligator villagers as the substitute


----------



## Luerna (Dec 10, 2014)

Nebudelic said:


> I noticed that most of the villager species match those in the Chinese zodiac. Minus the snake and I guess Dragon but I kinda see alligator villagers as the substitute



There is Drago, who resembles a dragon  
Also, there's Snake. I know, not the same, but for completion's sakes! 

I didn't realize it until recently actually, but if you're barefoot and walk where footprints are left, you see little toes in the print! I thought it was adorable <3


----------



## Astro Cake (Dec 11, 2014)

I only realized today stringfish are caught in the river, not the ocean. I spent over a week getting annoyed with tuna and oarfish for nothing.


----------



## jakeypride (Dec 11, 2014)

When you go walk along the cliff...
THERE'S WIND! I didn't notice this till I had my earbuds plugged in. It's actually pretty loud! Try it out!


----------



## benben12 (Dec 11, 2014)

it's so boring once you already got your dreamies and make pretty town


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Dec 11, 2014)

That some house doors can make different noises when another enters, like the Metal Door.


----------



## pictureperfectLT (Dec 11, 2014)

When you trip with coffee in your hands, you spill it  made me sad


----------



## tokkio (Dec 11, 2014)

the sound effects when you walk on the floorings! like, for example, a pavement-type carpet makes a sound like you're walking on pavement. the autumn floor carpet makes a sound effect like you're walking on leaves, etc etc~


----------



## Puffy (Dec 11, 2014)

The garbage can makes a metal clang noise!!
I just noticed that ; u ;


----------



## Rasha (Dec 12, 2014)

yesterday I noticed that if you plant different types of fruit the villagers actually know! Chief asked me to bring him a peach and said it would be easy since there are many peach trees in my town, i found that cool since my native fruit is Pear but now I have all kinds of fruit (trees) and the villagers know it


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Dec 12, 2014)

Great topic.I've had the game since release and i'm learning new things reading this thread.


----------



## Bassy (Dec 12, 2014)

Now something useless...  Your hands go up in the air while you run when you wear things like a dress or even a skirt.

Don't ask me how I found out. 

---------------------------------------------------

Ahhh, I got another. When I quit ACNL for a long period of time I try to make sure no one is thinking of leaving by talking to all the villagers about 4 times. If it so happens a villager tells me that he/she or another villager is thinking of leaving I tell them to stay and then I save/quit. This way I know for sure that nothing will happen the first 7-10 days. 

I've quit for 3 months in the past and when I came back NOTHING HAD CHANGED. I cannot confirm this method works for a 100%, but it has worked for me.  Somehow it seems like the chance for them leaving is almost none (or maybe even zero) when you do not actually get on. You logging on may actually be a trigger for them to think about leaving even if you haven't spoken to them yet. So make sure you leave things clean when you decide to quit for a while and always check what they're thinking before you save and take your break.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Dec 12, 2014)

Villagers can hide on the beach when playing hide and seek.


----------



## Leela (Dec 12, 2014)

computertrash said:


> this is sad but true
> 
> =
> 
> ...



This happened to me too. I met Daisy in a dream and she said something along the lines of "I can't believe we met in a dream! Great minds dream alike" XD


----------



## Rasha (Dec 12, 2014)

lol I JUST noticed that when villagers walk on sand or snow they'll leave foot markings depends on the species! it just made my heart melt! OMG so cute :'D

it's kinda hard to see, but if you look closely you can see the difference


----------



## funkykapu (Dec 12, 2014)

The apple commercial


----------



## Rasha (Dec 13, 2014)

funkykapu said:


> The apple commercial



link please?


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Dec 13, 2014)

R-Cookies said:


> lol I JUST noticed that when villagers walk on sand or snow they'll leave foot markings depends on the species! it just made my heart melt! OMG so cute :'D
> 
> it's kinda hard to see, but if you look closely you can see the difference



Woah! This is adorable!  Never noticed that before!

I just discovered sheep don't wear shirts like the other villagers do. They wear scarfs!
View attachment 77247


----------



## Barbara (Dec 13, 2014)

Your character also leaves footprints. When you wear shoes they're just oval, but when you walk barefoot you see human footprints!  I'm not sure if it also works when only wearing socks, but it probably doesn't.


----------



## kazyrock (Dec 13, 2014)

I always thought deli was a girl lol


----------



## crossinganimal (Dec 13, 2014)

I only now realized that Joey, one of my faves in ww, wears pampers O_O


----------



## CainWolf (Dec 13, 2014)

If you're running and change to the opposite direction suddenly enough then your character slides on one foot with a bit of a screech in a cartoonish manner.

I used to think that gold tools were automatically better in every way but some silver tools have their own little benefits. The silver axe has a higher chance of leaving stump patterns and only the silver shovel has a chance of getting ores from the money rock. I don't know if any other silver tools have secret benefits that the gold versions don't have but those are the two I know about.

During the balloon hunt tour on Tortimer's island you can get a shovel from Lloyd and dig up pitfalls that you can keep once the tour is over, it's a good way to get unlimited pitfalls or booby trap your island.


----------



## Mayor_Sarah (Dec 13, 2014)

That during the fireworks show, you can give Isabelle a pattern and that pattern will be a firework >.<


----------



## P.K. (Dec 13, 2014)

Apparently if you customize furniture with a qr code, you can't drop it on the ground or mail it. :T


----------



## snowblizzard24 (Dec 13, 2014)

You can't throw away read letters indoors, but you can outdoors. We're littering guys! Can you believe it?!


----------



## Rasha (Dec 14, 2014)

some people might not know this but apparently villagers recognize what you're wearing and would sometimes comment about it, especially Smug and then Snooty.... 

Kyle, my Smug Wolf keeps telling me that I wear the same cloths everyday. and I remember Whitney (Snooty) complimenting my shirt by name. oh and long ago Chief (Cranky) commented about a helmet I was wearing, he said something like he almost didn't recognize me in it or something.....
but it's mostly Kyle, he just loves talking about clothes and knows what I'm wearing....


----------



## Wildroses (Dec 14, 2014)

I only discovered today that if you hold down the button it is possible to sprint really fast. And also you don't actually have to shake trees to catch bagworms. I forgot I was holding a net because I was standing behind it and tried to shake it, then bam: "I caught a bagworm!"


----------



## Mekan1 (Dec 14, 2014)

I just learned that marshal is a boy


----------



## Camillion (Dec 14, 2014)

Redd can have two legit works of arts sometimes! 

Perfect painting and legit basic painting c:


----------



## Nimega (Dec 14, 2014)

It's not much of a thing, but I discovered that round grass became star-shaped snow in winter. I had read a billion times that star-shaped snow matched triangle grass, so last Thursday I was so happy to wake up and see that star-shaped snow. It was quite a nice surprise.


----------



## xkittyy (Dec 14, 2014)

I just noticed the ground is all on one level(except for the beach ofc). I remember in city folk there were ramps and like half the town was at a higher elevation then the bottom half was at a lower elevation.


----------



## Akina (Dec 14, 2014)

If you have a house by the ocean, you can hear the waves. 

If one of your villagers is wearing a shirt that is not in their clothing category(like the ones in Gracie Grace's fashion check), they will complain about it. Chief kept complaining about his shirt and I don't think it was the same category as his original red bar shirt.


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 14, 2014)

MadisonCrossing said:


> A lot of those things I didn't know o u o I knew that Phil was a smug, though. //u v u
> 
> I find it hard to believe that Cookie is a peppy villager, not a normal villager.



She's a peppy?? I keep thinking she's a normal!


----------



## CR33P (Dec 14, 2014)

i just found out about pascal and i haven't even encountered him yet
had the game for about a year

and i also still don't have katrina on mainstreetlosgkmalgsg


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 14, 2014)

-The items and flooring in a room affect the general lighting (I think).
-When in a house next to the shore, you can hear the waves.
-Me and a friend did glitches yesterday (getting on cliffs, in the river, etc). We tried the roof of the Able Sister's, and well, you can get trapped in the small space behind it ;-;
-Encountered Pascal for the first time. Scared the @#$% outa me.
-The sprinkler is unorderable. Why.


----------



## Bassy (Dec 14, 2014)

honeyaura said:


> She's a peppy?? I keep thinking she's a normal!



The guides I've read say she's a normal. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Didn't know that about the tools! Guess I've just stopped thinking the same thing.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Dec 14, 2014)

CR33P said:


> i just found out about pascal and i haven't even encountered him yet
> had the game for about a year
> 
> and i also still don't have katrina on mainstreetlosgkmalgsg



We have so much in common


----------



## Batsu (Dec 14, 2014)

I just noticed that my snow on the ground looks like stars, which I love. I don't know if that depends on grass pattern, pretty sure my grass is like... circles or something.

Also, I didn't _just_ notice this, but it did kind of blow my mind when I found out about directional lighting. I've had either snooty or uchi villagers bring it up before but I didn't think it was an actual thing until I started turning off the main light switch (bottom screen) in my house. Makes rooms look so much nicer, especially if it's a colored light; I have a red paper lamp in my sushi/Japanese restaurant room and it casts a chill red glow.


----------



## RachelTheMayor (Dec 15, 2014)

I just leaened that if you buried a time capsule for a villager, it will come back when the villager moves/is in boxes.


----------



## pika62221 (Dec 15, 2014)

I can't believe this never happened last year during this, but probably because my town wasn't as developed, but if you have a snowman, or any snowwhatever built I imagine, and make another one that accidentally gets created next to it, you still get the bingo number, or item for the boy/tyke I imagine, not sure how this would work for the mam, but they'll vanish, not move over like if they were next to a tree or something. I made one today and it was rammed right next to another snowman, and the new one gave me the number, but when I went inside and came back out, he was gone! The other partially melted one was there, but the new one was gone, and no new snowballs appeared! I found a glitch I guess, never thought a snowman would just vanish because it was next to something- usually they just move over, not vanish!

- - - Post Merge - - -



xkittyy said:


> I just noticed the ground is all on one level(except for the beach ofc). I remember in city folk there were ramps and like half the town was at a higher elevation then the bottom half was at a lower elevation.



so did the original, Wild World and New Leaf are the only ones that have a level main town area. Those were the additions I just HATED in City Folk, it was like Wild World fixed it from the orginal, but City Folk went and added them back, quickly souring me on the game.

- - - Post Merge - - -



CR33P said:


> i just found out about pascal and i haven't even encountered him yet
> had the game for about a year
> 
> and i also still don't have katrina on mainstreetlosgkmalgsg



After you give it to him, look for him swimming, there'll be a cute cut-scene where he eats it- at least I think it's cute!


----------



## Pipsqueak (Dec 16, 2014)

I JUST noticed that you can drop things on the ground by dragging it to your feet in the inventory window. I've been clicking and selecting 'put on ground' everytime.. You can also eat fruit and put on clothes by dragging it over your character. Not sure if anyone mentioned this already, but my mind was blown. It's so much faster. omg.


----------



## Candy83 (Dec 16, 2014)

I've had "Animal Crossing: New Leaf" since August 2013. There are some things I found out pretty late (by comparison to early on). _Among them:_

1. A villager who is moving on a certain date won't end up moving out _if_ you move in a new villager very close to that scheduled date. (_Example:_ If it's just a one-day difference, that moving-out villager will not move and, perhaps, not tell you ahead of time.)

2. When loading up a room with furniture, there is a limit which also factors anything you put up on the walls.

3. Kevin, the Jock pig, is a very good-looking "Animal Crossing: New Leaf" villager who may be the game's best kept secret. (Jocks aren't my favorite. I like them within reason. Kevin is very cool.)​


----------



## Sonny Resetti (Dec 17, 2014)

When villagers speak, males have a blue bubble around their name, and females have a pink bubble.


----------



## Nanfan (Dec 17, 2014)

If you wear an eyepatch villagers will comment in surprise about it. I wore one today and Hans said "even if it is just for decoration, I don't like to think of you being hurt." Even though he is an ugly gorilla, I thought the sentiment was nice.


----------



## lazuli (Dec 17, 2014)

if you talk to blathers/celeste then leave them alone (but are in the same room as them), theyll fall asleep. celeste seems to fall asleep faster tho.


----------



## P.K. (Dec 17, 2014)

You can't put up Gracie clothes for sale in Retail. Not sure about furniture but pretty sure it applies too.


----------



## princessmorgan (Dec 17, 2014)

I thought Lucha was a girl. 

And just found out Pete is with Phyllis... Wasn't he after Pelly in the first one??? What happened???


----------



## lazuli (Dec 17, 2014)

princessmorgan said:


> I thought Lucha was a girl.
> 
> And just found out Pete is with Phyllis... Wasn't he after Pelly in the first one??? What happened???



people change


----------



## daniduckyface (Dec 17, 2014)

Pietro in my town said he noticed i was wearing a wig (the hair bow wig), i didn't now they were able to tell that or not.


----------



## BlooBelle (Dec 17, 2014)

I just put bandages on my mayor, and when I talked to Whitney she lectured me about getting into an accident! I love the little tidbits of unique dialogue. c:


----------



## tokkio (Dec 17, 2014)

computertrash said:


> if you talk to blathers/celeste then leave them alone (but are in the same room as them), theyll fall asleep. celeste seems to fall asleep faster tho.



they only do this during the day though~ they're always awake at night


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Dec 17, 2014)

Batsu said:


> I just noticed that my snow on the ground looks like stars, which I love. I don't know if that depends on grass pattern, pretty sure my grass is like... circles or something.
> 
> Also, I didn't _just_ notice this, but it did kind of blow my mind when I found out about *directional lighting*. I've had either snooty or uchi villagers bring it up before but I didn't think it was an actual thing until I started turning off the main light switch (bottom screen) in my house. Makes rooms look so much nicer, especially if it's a colored light; I have a red paper lamp in my sushi/Japanese restaurant room and it casts a chill red glow.



Woah! Never heard of directional lighting in ACNL and I've always wondered what that light switch was about. Thanks so much for this helpful info! Now hopefully my rooms won't seem so yellow or blue.  I guess it could be very atmospheric, though.


----------



## maarowak (Dec 17, 2014)

BlooBelle said:


> I just put bandages on my mayor, and when I talked to Whitney she lectured me about getting into an accident! I love the little tidbits of unique dialogue. c:



Crankies and Snooties seem to always mention it to me! I find nice that the apparently-least-friendly personalities are the most worried about you. It's very cute.


----------



## Nanfan (Dec 17, 2014)

princessmorgan said:


> I thought Lucha was a girl.
> 
> And just found out Pete is with Phyllis... Wasn't he after Pelly in the first one??? What happened???



Pete likes Phyllis but Phyllis hates Pete because she knows Pelly is in love with Pete. Pete also knows Pelly loves him but still hits on Phyllis. It's like my telanovelas. Also I think Pete is kinda an a-hole.


----------



## oranje (Dec 17, 2014)

Arcticfox5 said:


> Woah! Never heard of directional lighting in ACNL and I've always wondered what that light switch was about. Thanks so much for this helpful info! Now hopefully my rooms won't seem so yellow or blue.  I guess it could be very atmospheric, though.



Wait there's a light switch?  You mean besides whatever lamp you put in your room? 

I also didn't realize that my dressers had the letters (a,b, c) thing until months after I started the game. Then I suddenly had so much more space! :O


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 17, 2014)

That footprints differ depending on the animal!
Just saw Felicity's footprints, and they were like lil paws <3
(Did I use "differ" right?)

I'm high off coffee.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Arcticfox5 said:


> Woah! Never heard of directional lighting in ACNL and I've always wondered what that light switch was about. Thanks so much for this helpful info! Now hopefully my rooms won't seem so yellow or blue.  I guess it could be very atmospheric, though.



I LOVE the lighting in this game. In the house, and out! <3


----------



## hiiragicrossing (Dec 17, 2014)

Dj K.K. visited me while I was working part time for Brewster and I realized that both he and K.K. Slider are the only animals who don't wear any clothes. I'm not too sure about Celeste and Blathers.


----------



## Oddity (Dec 17, 2014)

When I first got ACNL, I didn't notice it right away but seeing the fun shaped smoke flow out of the villagers' chimneys is really cute. I mean, Diana has a fish shaped one, Pietro has a star-shaped one? Cool! It's little details like that that make me really love this game. I also had no idea until recently that you could get different grass-shaped patterns. Mine happens to be triangle and I'm happy with that. There are also different tree-trunk ring shapes that you can get depending on the fruit you were growing or something like that. I saw some heart shaped ones which is really neat.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 17, 2014)

princessmorgan said:


> I thought Lucha was a girl.
> 
> And just found out Pete is with Phyllis... Wasn't he after Pelly in the first one??? What happened???



maybe it's a different Pete


----------



## Lydiaaax3 (Dec 17, 2014)

Oddity said:


> There are also different tree-trunk ring shapes that you can get depending on the fruit you were growing or something like that. I saw some heart shaped ones which is really neat.


The patterns on the tree trunks don't have anything to do with the fruit, i believe that the patterns just appear randomly, so far i have a heart and crazy red leaf logo


----------



## Oddity (Dec 17, 2014)

Lydiaaax3 said:


> The patterns on the tree trunks don't have anything to do with the fruit, i believe that the patterns just appear randomly, so far i have a heart and crazy red leaf logo



Interesting! I kind of figured as much.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Dec 17, 2014)

Your default clothes change depending on what season it is, when you start your town...I believe.


----------



## Bluelady (Dec 18, 2014)

This is more of a IRL discovery, but you can style your hair into a bow. For the longest time I always thought that the bow hairstyle was only possible in the game.


----------



## Astro Cake (Dec 18, 2014)

Digby has freckles.


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 18, 2014)

There's actually flavor text from Isabelle when you set your character's birthday to 12/20.

That's a cute thing I've never noticed before until I made a new character yesterday.


----------



## MindlessPatch (Dec 18, 2014)

wintersoldier said:


> i realized a little while ago you didn't have to hold down the a button when catching a fish. >_>



Haha in wild world, city folk and quite a bit of new leaf I thought you had to repeatedly tap the button while fishing finally realising you just need to press it once


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 18, 2014)

Isabelle's hair in-game is actually just a texture...I still can't unsee her head shape.

Oh, and that you can change villager's songs in their houses.
That's cool.


----------



## Zady (Dec 19, 2014)

when going to the island, if you keep moving the analog stick and pressing buttons, Kapp'n stops singing and so the trip is faster


----------



## kasane (Dec 19, 2014)

The Park Clock will have this rainbow effect for a few seconds when it reaches 1:00, 2:00, 3:00, 4:00, and etc.
o.o


----------



## Astro Cake (Dec 19, 2014)

There a different default designs for town hall and the train station.


----------



## Eline (Dec 19, 2014)

There are four different colours train stations and four different colours town halls. 

I know about the train stations but not about the town halls! WHAT!


----------



## PlasmaPower (Dec 19, 2014)

That all the statues aren't censored in this game.


----------



## lazuli (Dec 19, 2014)

Eline said:


> There are four different colours train stations and four different colours town halls.
> 
> I know about the train stations but not about the town halls! WHAT!



colour of train station corresponds with the town hall colour



spCrossing said:


> There's actually flavor text from Isabelle when you set your character's birthday to 12/20.
> 
> That's a cute thing I've never noticed before until I made a new character yesterday.



this is why she is my fav NPC
SHE IS ADORABLE
now imagine your actual birthday on the same day as hers
amazing


----------



## fashions (Dec 20, 2014)

I don't know if anyone notices this, but Mable will sometimes smile (her eyes will become like ^^) when you exit the main shop into Label's hat/ accessory section. However, I've noticed that on some occasions, she doesn't smile, and I have no idea why. 

Also that Label warms up to you lots if you buy a lot of stuff. I neglected to talk to her (I was too intrigued by Sable) and I was really surprised when she gave me a mannikin.


----------



## Wholockian (Dec 20, 2014)

That I kind of get what the villagers are saying when I put my game into german XD


----------



## daniduckyface (Dec 20, 2014)

Since i have two towns, i have two different Town Hall colors and the interiors are different colored inside. Astoria has brown and Palette has green. I knew the exteriors could be different but not the interiors.


----------



## Amalthea (Dec 20, 2014)

If you're in Nook's during the last ten minutes of shopping, the music is slower and more lullaby-like than before! I just noticed tis five minutes ago; I stepped into the shop to order some things for my house but got distracted by the internet(lol) so I set my 3DS down... when the clock changed to 8:50, the music got slower and turned into peaceful violins. :0


----------



## sakurakiki (Dec 21, 2014)

After a year & a half of playing the game, I just noticed that if you continue talking to someone outside as many times as you can, the villager you're speaking to will eventually start wandering around, contemplating things as something is "on their mind".


----------



## PlasmaPower (Dec 21, 2014)

sakurakiki said:


> After a year & a half of playing the game, I just noticed that if you continue talking to someone outside as many times as you can, the villager you're speaking to will eventually start wandering around, contemplating things as something is "on their mind".



In the older Animal Crossings, if you did the same thing, they would get annoyed by it and your friendship with them would go down.


----------



## sakurakiki (Dec 21, 2014)

PlasmaPower said:


> In the older Animal Crossings, if you did the same thing, they would get annoyed by it and your friendship with them would go down.



Yeah, that's definitely what I'm used to & I tried to avoid doing it in NL but finding out that they didn't get annoyed was also another surprise to me.


----------



## daniduckyface (Dec 21, 2014)

Celia, an eagle in Palette, leaves a skinny foot mark in the snow. I didn't think they really put that in their and i think it's really cool. I thought all villagers had the same generic foot mark.


----------



## Nanobyte (Dec 21, 2014)

When you're fishing, the background music will become quieter.


----------



## Songbird (Dec 21, 2014)

Villagers can plant flowers.


----------



## PlasmaPower (Dec 24, 2014)

I feel like bumping this thread because why not.

I noticed the cats no longer wear dresses in this game. Did all the cats grow except for their dresses which turned into shirts pretty much?


----------



## Amalthea (Dec 24, 2014)

PlasmaPower said:


> I feel like bumping this thread because why not.
> 
> I noticed the cats no longer wear dresses in this game. Did all the cats grow except for their dresses which turned into shirts pretty much?


All villagers only wear shirts(except for sheep, who only wear scarves).


----------



## PlasmaPower (Dec 24, 2014)

Faery said:


> All villagers only wear shirts(except for sheep, who only wear scarves).



I was saying before New Leaf, when certain species wear shirts and it makes the shirt look like a dress. Even with the males.


----------



## Astro Cake (Dec 26, 2014)

The theremin makes noise based on how close you are to it.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 26, 2014)

PlasmaPower said:


> I was saying before New Leaf, when certain species wear shirts and it makes the shirt look like a dress. Even with the males.



Deer fall into that category~
I believe it's because they tend to be on the short side


----------



## MeghanNewLeaf (Dec 26, 2014)

I just noticed that rolling a snowball over a suspension bridge can make it shrink.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 26, 2014)

I just noticed something hilarious, villagers can clap with one hand! (they do it if they're carrying something with the other hand)...
and oh they can also clap with no hands! XD you can see it at the end of the fishing tourney as the villagers who are carrying their trophies clap with the others while they have their hands full, it just looks as if they're bobbing their heads! lol silly Nintendo


----------



## SpottyPup (Dec 26, 2014)

I just discovered that when you shake trees in winter, snow falls off as well!


----------



## tolisamarie (Dec 27, 2014)

It took me almost a year to notice that the fairy tale clock is animated. On the hour a little soldier comes out and blows a horn:


----------



## Momo15 (Dec 27, 2014)

A bird on your bulletin board means you have a new post; at the same time, a bird shaped symbol will show on the new post


----------



## Aervels (Dec 27, 2014)

I didn't know Soleil was Snooty! xD And that online multiplayer on the island with friends is super fun, much to my embarrassment. c:


----------



## Mayor_Deanna (Dec 27, 2014)

That Hopper doesn't go to sleep till like 3am?? No wonder the dude sleeps in so late XD I also didn't know there are different grass patterns (triangle, circle ect)


----------



## tealseer (Dec 28, 2014)

fashions said:


> I just realised how strange it is that Reese can tell if a Redd painting is fake.
> 
> Like, Blathers probably went to the University of Bird McBirdford and Reese probably didn't go to university, set up a re-tail to help Cyrus support their 3 kids and can still tell if the Mona Lisa's a fake. (lol that's just my headcannon)
> 
> But yea, I know for the purposes of the game she has to be able to tell, because fake art is worthless and has to be trashed.


Omg university of bird mcbirdford which is for birds lol
I noticed that Redd gets anxious the more you look at his paintings. He started sweating once after I was looking at the fourth painting lol


----------



## Rasha (Dec 29, 2014)

today I noticed that if you go to a villager's house and they have a closet, when you open that closet you'll get a comment that differs from personality to another. when I went to some of my cranky villagers' houses and opened their closets it said they keep old burgers or sandwiches in there, and when I went to Kyle's house (Smug) the comment I got is that his closet smells like cologne~


----------



## rosemarycrossing (Dec 29, 2014)

i just noticed that julian has white eyes


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 29, 2014)

R-Cookies said:


> I just noticed something hilarious, villagers can clap with one hand! (they do it if they're carrying something with the other hand)...
> and oh they can also clap with no hands! XD you can see it at the end of the fishing tourney as the villagers who are carrying their trophies clap with the others while they have their hands full, it just looks as if they're bobbing their heads! lol silly Nintendo



The fat villagers clap their bellies because they can't reach. xD Like the pigs. I feel bad for them almost :c


----------



## hulaburger (Dec 29, 2014)

Bassy said:


> I didn't notice this just now, but a little while ago:
> 
> When you give villagers the perfect version of their request they will ALWAYS give you something you haven't catalogued yet. This however only goes for fruit requests, fish requests (only general 'fish' or high tier fish requests), furniture requests (matching their house), bug requests (general 'bug?' or high tier bug requests). Also goes for petitions and visits to your house where you show them all the rooms.
> 
> ...



this isn't true

- - - Post Merge - - -

the catalog part. but you will get a rarer item


----------



## Biskit11 (Dec 29, 2014)

That you can still stop a villager from moving out after they ping you just in case you change your mind.


----------



## Candy83 (Dec 30, 2014)

_Here's another one:_ Not all villagers wear a Santa Coat on Toy Day. 

I gifted all my Applewin villagers with a Santa Coat. Lolly, Rosie, and Kidd never wore one. The remaining six?Stitches, Jambette, Scoot, Twiggy, Sprinkle, and Julian?were dressed in their Santa Coats.  (Tammy moved out on 12.22.2014 game date.)

This disappoints me!

"Animal Crossing: New Leaf" should have thought this one through.


----------



## the groke (Dec 30, 2014)

for over 7 years i thought you had to rapid-tap while fishing
also a couple days ago i was pushing villagers in the shopping district, i didn't know villagers that still lived in your town would react to it
sorry beardo

also, kidd commented on the wig i was wearing
said something like "You're into more girlish hairstyles, huh?"
and now he comments on how i always have the same hairstyle
pretty cute


----------



## Bassy (Dec 30, 2014)

hulaburger said:


> this isn't true
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> the catalog part. but you will get a rarer item



It is, I've made a list from all items I haven't catalogued yet and I've checked all items I got from requests for more than a month. 

What you say is actually not true. I completed multiple deals where they actually gave me common item I hadn't catalogued yet. Today for example I gave a villager a perfect orange (request was 'orange') and she gave me a 'blue table', which isn't rare at all, but was something I had not catalogued yet. 

However, and like stated in my first post, this doesn't go for every 'quest' out there! Only specific ones, where you have a personal say in the matter.

Edit: There's a chance they give you fruit or bamboo in which case, you missed out on your non-catalogued item. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

I realized it's possible to guide a villager to a specific plot by blocking all the other plots by 'Streetlights' and 'Park clocks' (public works projects')

Like many I was doing the reset trick to reset the plot space of villagers that newly move in till I come across them moving onto a space that I prefer. After doing this trick for multiple villagers I figured all the spaces a villager can potentially move into and put cheap pwp's on them.

Today I managed to land a villager exactly where I wanted in 3 tries! (First and second try were 2 spaces to the side on same piece of land). 

My town looks a bit weird with all those park clocks and streetlights in the middle of nowhere, but it beats doing resets for hours in a row. When my last villager moves into the right space I'm removing them and voila - perfect town <3.

I realize this isn't new, but still something nice to put in this thread I think.


----------



## fleuret (Dec 31, 2014)

The music gets quieter on the beach!


----------



## CainWolf (Jan 2, 2015)

Bassy said:


> It is, I've made a list from all items I haven't catalogued yet and I've checked all items I got from requests for more than a month.
> 
> What you say is actually not true. I completed multiple deals where they actually gave me common item I hadn't catalogued yet. Today for example I gave a villager a perfect orange (request was 'orange') and she gave me a 'blue table', which isn't rare at all, but was something I had not catalogued yet.
> 
> ...



I'd have to disagree with you on the catalog thing as well. Today Roscoe asked for an apple and I gave him a perfect one but he gave me a polka dot chair which I know for a fact I had cataloged because I have a full polka dot set customized in amethyst.

-----

Something I just noticed, if you hit a villager from behind with a toy hammer they look back and forth in confusion. They don't do it if you're facing them when you hit them.


----------



## Momo15 (Jan 2, 2015)

I just found out you can break ore rocks with an axe


----------



## asuka (Jan 2, 2015)

Wholockian said:


> That I kind of get what the villagers are saying when I put my game into german XD



howd you change your game language? *^*


----------



## hulaburger (Jan 2, 2015)

bird villagers leave bird tracks in the snow when they walk

(I have  a pic somewhere but can't find it)


----------



## Bassy (Jan 2, 2015)

CainWolf said:


> I'd have to disagree with you on the catalog thing as well. Today Roscoe asked for an apple and I gave him a perfect one but he gave me a polka dot chair which I know for a fact I had cataloged because I have a full polka dot set customized in amethyst.



What is your native fruit?


----------



## stitchmaker (Jan 2, 2015)

This year I watched the fireworks on New Years for a long time.  First time I saw 2015 done in fireworks.
So it's something I missed last year.  It takes awhile for the year to show up.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jan 2, 2015)

I thought Tabby was a boy, when I found out she was a girl I thought she would be snooty until I found out she was PEPPY! Mind. Blown.

The pelican wind-thingy on the roof spins around like wind is blowing it >.<

The Kicks sign creaks as it swings back and forth.


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jan 2, 2015)

Some elephants have their mouth on one side of their face, kinda like some Sonic characters.


----------



## Astro Cake (Jan 2, 2015)

Hitting a snowball with an axe or shovel destroys it.


----------



## BlooBelle (Jan 2, 2015)

My villagers have talked about eating cheese, and in the harvest festival butter and milk are ingredients. That raises some interesting questions considering that they live in a word populated by animals. :B


----------



## LeAckerman (Jan 2, 2015)

Dust of snow comes off a snowball when you roll it. c:

Edit: You can plant bushes/trees without shovels.


----------



## Astro Cake (Jan 2, 2015)

The zodiac animals are bobble-heads.


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jan 2, 2015)

You can use emotions while sitting on a chair.


----------



## CainWolf (Jan 5, 2015)

Bassy said:


> What is your native fruit?



My native fruit is peaches.

----

Back on topic something interesting happened today. I heard on the wiki that uchi villagers give medicine for bee stings but today Whitney gave me medicine for a bee sting, that completely surprised me because I didn't think snooty villagers did that.

Pascal won't come if you catch your scallop too close to the shore or Kapp'n's dock (needs plenty of room to surface).

The length of a letter that you write to villagers affects what they say back, a short one may get them to say 'It's amazing how you can put so much emotion into so few words' and a long one might make a jock get competitive over it.


----------



## Rasha (Jan 5, 2015)

yesterday I noticed that when you're working at the roost cafe, if you choose not to add sugar your player won't do adding sugar animation. I kinda thought it was fixed to one animation I was wrong


----------



## Wing (Jan 12, 2015)

PWP placement is dependant on the player's position and not Isabelle's


----------



## Eline (Jan 12, 2015)

Luna has boobs.... No really. Check it out.


----------



## lazuli (Jan 12, 2015)

Eline said:


> Luna has boobs.... No really. Check it out.



when you complete the suite and you hav the ceremony, she pats her boobs.
hot


----------



## isa (Jan 12, 2015)

The piranha of the museum launches into bite if you put your face in the glass. 

The frogs villagers love the rain and never use umbrella! They are happy when it is raining, other villagers are angry or sad.


----------



## Eline (Jan 12, 2015)

computertrash said:


> when you complete the suite and you hav the ceremony, she pats her boobs.
> hot



omfg ahahahaha I'm going to look that up on youtube!


----------



## Trickilicky (Jan 12, 2015)

I only recently noticed the train station/town hall colours affected what the inside of each building looked like... ><


----------



## Nunnafinga (Jan 12, 2015)

isa said:


> The piranha of the museum launches into bite if you put your face in the glass.
> 
> The frogs villagers love the rain and never use umbrella! They are happy when it is raining, other villagers are angry or sad.



Yup,that is certainly true.My frogs love the rain but I've always wondered why the octopus,hippo and alligator villagers use umbrellas and complain when it's raining.


----------



## Eline (Jan 12, 2015)

Eline said:


> omfg ahahahaha I'm going to look that up on youtube!



I couldn't find it :c


----------



## Nunnafinga (Jan 12, 2015)

Eline said:


> omfg ahahahaha I'm going to look that up on youtube!



I found it.It starts around the :16 mark:


----------



## LeAckerman (Jan 12, 2015)

I just found out you can water flowers while sitting on the bench.


----------



## VanillaBean (Jan 12, 2015)

You can put balloons in your house and they show up as actual balloons instead of bags. lol.


----------



## Karla (Jan 12, 2015)

- If a villager falls in a pitfall, you can talk to them while they are in the ground. They mostly ask for help or are confused why the pitfall seed was there in the first place. Unfortunately you can't help them
- If you go to the island a lot, your character will start to get a nice tan.
- Blue roses, purple tulips and purple pansies are really hard to make.
- Boy characters are slightly faster than girls 
- If you have a bingo card in your pocket and time travel, the bingo card will expire. Same goes for other things that expire like turnips
- Candy gets rotten on the ground but is magically good after you pick it up
- If you share your birthday wish, every villager will ask you about it all year long. Just don't do it, trust me.
- Some villagers don't get up till 11am
- You can roll a snowball into a hole you've dug (learned the hard way)
- Snowmen can move, if you don't leave enough room around them they will move over a space to suit their needs. Diva's 
- If you're wearing a wetsuit you can jump off a cliff and the dock at the beach
- If you shoot down a balloon package over the water or any code you've laid on the ground the package will disappear and your character will make the shocked emotion. But the shot down balloon will still count towards your badge
-Having 2 towns is hard but I couldn't let my nieces town go to waste when she quit playing

- - - Post Merge - - -



LeAckerman said:


> I just found out you can water flowers while sitting on the bench.




I just tried it, that is too cool! It works sitting on a stump too


----------



## Becca617 (Jan 12, 2015)

LeAckerman said:


> I just found out you can water flowers while sitting on the bench.



^^


----------



## Eline (Jan 13, 2015)

Nunnafinga said:


> I found it.It starts around the :16 mark:



hahhahahahhaha woah


----------



## Superrandomperson (Feb 24, 2015)

wintersoldier said:


> i realized a little while ago you didn't have to hold down the a button when catching a fish. >_>




Oh my god you don't?! No way!


----------



## matcha (Feb 24, 2015)

i noticed there was a little trash can right next to porter in the train station.


----------



## DCB (Feb 24, 2015)

I just found out Phyllis laughs at you if you perform a negative emotion at her and glares at you if you perform a positive emotion at her.


----------



## Luxanna (Feb 24, 2015)

I noticed no matter how much time goes by, Weed/flowers/ clovers/ grass decay doesnt affect the back of my town hall no matter how many times I run over it and stuff.


----------



## Rasha (Feb 24, 2015)

wow this thread is still alive? :O
ah, I noticed that you can't sell mannequins or drop them and apparently you can't toss them in the trash either~


----------



## Donacabana (Feb 25, 2015)

I found out that Pete the mail bird likes Phyllis and not Pelly. It baffles the mind


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 25, 2015)

Marshal doesn't have nose? omg?


----------



## Ragdoll (Feb 25, 2015)

you let go of the streetpass balloon when you trip while holding it...


----------



## Mario3DWorld777 (Feb 25, 2015)

I learned that the game is still addicting even if you take a break from it for a few months ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)

seriously


----------



## jax1234 (Feb 25, 2015)

I learned that when you go and check your streetpasses you can stay in the main area, click on the east, west, etc squares and see not only where the new houses are, but who the houses belong to.


----------



## PandaBerryInSpace (Feb 25, 2015)

I recently learned that if you talk to your villagers enough times during Festivale, they'll play minigames with you for feathers, or trade feathers... Before I thought you were completely on your own! (To my credit, though, I've never actually spent an entire day playing Festivale until recently... I've only played for a half an hour in a cycling town before switching to the next day...)


----------



## PlasmaPower (Feb 25, 2015)

I just noticed that smug villagers will reference the Super Famicom.


----------



## PlasmaPower (Feb 25, 2015)

You can smuggle your wetsuit onto the island by wearing it before you get on the boat.


----------



## ibelleS (Feb 25, 2015)

I could have had a bingo in three or four different ways today, but since today is the first day of spring and the death to all snowmen...
*rips up bingo card*


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Feb 25, 2015)

Just found out that the balloon dog lamp can be refurbished in other colors.


----------



## isebrilia (Feb 25, 2015)

when you trip and your balloon pops... :c


----------



## Kyu (Feb 25, 2015)

I can edit the salutation and valediction of a letter :O


----------



## Arabelle (Feb 25, 2015)

When Sahara's following you to your house, her tummy jiggles and it looks funny.....at least to me. Hahaha 
So random .__. ;


----------



## Mizuriri (Feb 26, 2015)

I recently found out Poppy was a normal. like I always thought she was something else but it never clicked with me-
Isabelle makes a jingle noise when she walks
CHRISSY AND FRANCINE HAVE A GREEN NOSE


----------



## Ragdoll (Feb 26, 2015)

i was transferring bells to my friend's account using the Retail method and i was waiting for her to put the furniture up for sale. i noticed that whenever she put up a furniture and i was nearby, my character would glance at the furniture for a bit then look away XD


----------



## isebrilia (Feb 26, 2015)

I just noticed that when you sit on the tree long enough (never really done this before) your town history plays and the dates current villagers move in and how many people have visited your town! pretty neat feature


----------



## Piyoko (Feb 26, 2015)

I learned a decorating tip from a dream address (1300-0735-5643)! You can make fake dishes by applying custom designs to cushions.


----------



## al-tirah (Feb 26, 2015)

oops wrong thread xD


----------



## Piyoko (Feb 26, 2015)

If you're at a villager's house when they've invited you over, you might find items in their storage furniture. I found a flower pop carpet that Aurora had two of, and she gave it to me for free.


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 26, 2015)

That refurbishing is amazing and actually useful. I mean, I knew you could refurbish things, but I always thought it was stupid and pointless until I tried it out myself. A lot of the furniture actually looks better refurbished. Another thing I just noticed is that music boxes actually sound like music boxes. I went to try it out and make one of a random song and was very shocked/pleased at the outcome. I thought it would look like a music box but play the song normally. XD


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 26, 2015)

That the whole turnip selling business is called the _stalk_ market....instead of the stock market, which I still don't understand...


----------



## Reiterei (Feb 26, 2015)

I just learned that you can't grow non-native perfect trees in your town, just the one that is native. I guess that I should've found that out earlier, but I never tried before.


----------



## Arabelle (Feb 27, 2015)

You can change gyroids in the club LOL.  Never tried it... But ok xD  I usually sell all my gyroids so yeah..


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (Feb 27, 2015)

That you can copy your designs to another spot. Made making my new paths infinitely easier.


----------



## Nimega (Feb 27, 2015)

I just learned that the town tree grows at preset dates such as 5, 20, 50, 100... days after the date when you started your game. I thought it grew on random days!


----------



## leahhhhaaaaa (Feb 27, 2015)

I only noticed that you could use the wet suit for swimming a couple of days back. Didn't know you could swim until I asked Lloid on how to use it.


----------



## TheSuhSpence (Feb 27, 2015)

I learned that you don't need to mash the A button while fishing.. saves me a lot of thumb workouts.


----------



## Ragdoll (Mar 5, 2015)

I-I don't mean to bump this, but I didnt want to make a new thread when i knew there was already a thread for this >.<

i just noticed that... you cant 'Save and Continue' when you are in a villager's/your own birthday party.. thts it ^^


----------



## MayorDarryn (Mar 5, 2015)

It may just be a coincidence but after I renovated my Mayor's house to the castle exterior,
Saharah started calling my Mayor, "King" after she puts up the new wallpaper & carpet.
I haven't noticed it when trying on my other characters ;u;


----------



## AkaneDeath (Mar 6, 2015)

I just realized today after so many months of playing that there are triangles in my grass. I feel so not observant. xD


----------



## Luxanna (Mar 6, 2015)

I noticed a higher friendship level will usually always result in a PWP request within a few minutes of idolizing around town


----------



## pippy1994 (Mar 6, 2015)

Villagers can change the music in their house, gave Rocco a song and he changed his previous one. I think he really likes the song, because for once he isn't keen to get rid of it.


----------



## Ragdoll (Mar 10, 2015)

.... the first time you catch a sea bass, the pun was "See? Bass!" and then the next times you catch it, "What! You again?" lol.


----------



## Seth Lios (Mar 10, 2015)

Apparently, you can scare fish just by walking if you're holding a pinwheel. I might have just scared off a coelacanth...


----------



## stitchmaker (Mar 10, 2015)

I found out that the game doesn't save after a tour at club tortimer when you do it alone.  Lost 20 medals from a giant dragonfly when the wifi went out.
Found out the bugs show up less during a tour with someone that does nothing.  It happened when a girl caught one bug and held it for the rest of the tour.  The bugs spawning slowed down and I was short one bug.
Also found that they slowed down when I tried to do a tour with both of my towns.  Just one player tried to collect the bugs and they didn't show up a lot.


----------



## PlasmaPower (Mar 10, 2015)

If you throw beans in front of villagers, they will change their eyes to the shock emotion for a brief moment.


----------



## Ragdoll (Mar 11, 2015)

you can press "Select" to save too...did not know that XD i used to play WW and the Select button was the chat thing.


----------



## Luxanna (Mar 11, 2015)

During winter today, i noticed my snowball was moving o_o. There was a beetle pushing it!!!, probably the poopy beetle XD


----------



## Dulcettie (Mar 11, 2015)

I recently learned that you can run with the L + R buttons. 



Sir Integra said:


> .... the first time you catch a sea bass, the pun was "See? Bass!" and then the next times you catch it, "What! You again?" lol.



That's hilarious! I love it.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Mar 11, 2015)

Select can save!?

OH MY GAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAD!!!!!


----------



## Mentagon (Mar 11, 2015)

You can run if you hold down L or R as well as the B button. Discovered that by complete accident.


----------



## badcrumbs (Mar 11, 2015)

I didn't know that the refrigerator works just like a dresser or wardrobe. Just figured that out yesterday. Derp!


----------



## Yoshisaur (Mar 11, 2015)

It took me a few days of playing to realize about running. lawl. I felt so dumb.


----------



## fuzzynumber9 (Mar 12, 2015)

Seriously just noticed today that zell has one black ear and one white ear and now I can't stop staring at the white one 
I had him in my original town too and never noticed!
I also just found out about the guitar riff generated when putting on a zap shirt... I have never used one in almost two years of play time and Cole just asked for one from my pocket and put it on and I was like oh my! Well that's different! Lol


----------



## Snazzapple (Mar 17, 2015)

I just noticed that the clocks when they turn an hour a little song come out and the clock does something, for instance the modern clock has a rainbow hologram. I thought that was a pretty cool touch! I also realized when you water the flowers they get a little bit brighter, I also just saw out of the corner of my screen Lolly had a flea on her and she was frowning, I don't know if they do it all the time but I thought that was pretty cool!


----------

